# Cthulhu Leaking/ flooding when filling



## WHITELABEL (7/5/15)

Hi Guys,

I had some problems with the Cthulhu leaking out the airholes when using the top fill. After a bit of research I stumbled on this really great wicking video that solved the problem. This looks like it could work for the Goblin and Goliath tanks too so I thought I would share.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paulie (7/5/15)

Gambit said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had some problems with the Cthulhu leaking out the airholes when using the top fill. After a bit of research I stumbled on this really great wicking video that solved the problem. This looks like it could work for the Goblin and Goliath tanks too so I thought I would share.



Nice find man i will give it a try!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot (7/5/15)

I did this exact method last night when building the cthultu 

Works like a charm. Nice vid find.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (7/5/15)

I need to try it out tonight, cos I got Dry Hit Central going on. Shot alot @Gambit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot (7/5/15)

The Dry hitting would be because your wick is to jammed in the juice well not allowing juice to flow up and into the wick.. try thinning it out. but still dik enough to block the hole from flooding


----------



## Zegee (7/5/15)

Close off airflow control when filling from the top

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (7/5/15)

I rewicked now, much shorter wick and i cut it the same way as on my rm2, mini bow tie but at an angle. Stuck the points down the channels. 

So far no flooding, leaks or dry hits. Just good flavour and thick cloud cover. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2


----------

